# Hayate the Combat Butler/Hayate no Gotoku



## Ether's Bane (Aug 22, 2009)

THIS. ANIME. IS. EPIC. WIN.

Also, season 1's final episode was the single best season-closer for any anime of all time in my book. I won't spoil it, just watch it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 22, 2009)

Maybe, but the manga is far superior.

I will say that I am liking the second season more than the first season, though.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Aug 22, 2009)

Just finished the first season, and I have yet to start season 2...  It's really freakin' awesome though.  I still gotta start reading the manga though...


----------



## Erif (Sep 19, 2009)

I looks like kinda stupid. :/

I mean, my blogger lieks it, so I'll prolly liek it. So I'll try it out in like three years.


----------

